# Is it OK to add ja to her name?



## Jamesal (Jul 10, 2013)

A Thai co-worker that I really started liking (and believe that she liked me) has recently been transferred to another location (also in Thailand). So we could never really take it beyond a friendship.

We continue to communicate though and she recently texted me that she really misses me (with crying emoticons). I want to answer her the same but adding a bit extra.

"I also really miss you (her name) ja"

I have heard that adding ja to the end of a name is kind of like saying "dear", would this be gramatically correct? Would it be OK in Thai culture given that I am not actually her boyfriend?
What are the possible interpretations that she might have (given that it is a english-thai combo phrase)?


----------



## BobHG46 (Sep 20, 2013)

If you were friends for some time and knew each other well, the use of "ja" at the end of a sentence is quite acceptable.


----------



## cheriz (Sep 27, 2013)

You don't have to be her boyfriend or to be that close, but it can also use to make it sound more friendly, you can even use it with strangers to soften the conversation though.


----------



## PhuketLou (Apr 20, 2013)

Sometimes people address me by my name then 'ka' ?


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

You can say ja ka krab to anyone. I am Thai, I know!


----------



## mark__land (Dec 6, 2013)

It would be okay to add it. It would add a 'little bit extra' to the tone and imply a bit of extra familiarity and caring, but does not mean anything flirtatious. 

My guess is if you really like her, you would want to go a bit more beyond this...! 
Perhaps you want to tell her 'Pom kitun kun mungan' (I miss you also) or along these lines


----------



## somtamslap (Jul 23, 2014)

Very informal and cozy. May send out the wrong vibe. Stick with a good solid 'Kup'.


----------

